# Raised Hearth height ??



## Minnesota Marty (Mar 3, 2014)

I was wondering if the older bricklayers on the site could tell me what the traditional height of a raised hearth is on a traditional masonry fireplace?  I suspect a hearth height is between 12" and 16". But, I am sure there is a standard. 
On my zero-clearance I am going to have a masonry raised hearth so I just want to make as authentic as possible.


----------



## pen (Mar 5, 2014)

I've never heard of a standard for height, but I do know that I personally prefer it when a burning appliance sits 14+ inches up.  

If building I'd err a bit on the high side in that it's less bending for loading and may help provide a better view of the show as well.

pen


----------



## smokedragon (Mar 6, 2014)

My fireplace (now filled with a woodstove insert) is 6 3/8" from the floor below.  House was built in '62.

Not sure if there is a standard, and I think it varies wildly from time period to time period.


----------



## begreen (Mar 6, 2014)

If it's a wide hearth consider making it high enough to sit on.


----------



## Ashful (Mar 6, 2014)

Traditionally, flush with the floor.  Old houses didn't often have raised hearths, at least in the mid-Atlantic region.  The few I have seen have all been later modifications (bricking-in) of old open cooking fireplaces.  One of the old fireplaces in my current house was that way when we moved in (since corrected).


----------



## chance135 (Mar 6, 2014)

I worked as a mason for 10 years so I can give an educated guess. Most masonry materials are based on 4", so I would guess 8-12 inches would be considered standard heights.


----------



## Minnesota Marty (Mar 6, 2014)

Thanks for the input.  I really appreciate it. I am going to go with 12" height. Partially because of the stone I am using will layout nice at 12". Plus at 12" one can sit at for a short time. Just finished the rough framing of the chimney chase and paid for the fireplace today. So, my dealer probably ordered the unit today and said I should see by the 20th. 
I  got alot of other things to do but when I get to the install I will take a bunch of photos for the enjoyment of all. 
Thanks again for the suggestions.


----------



## fossil (Mar 6, 2014)

Both my woodstoves sit atop hearths that are built 12" up from the floor.  Then the stoves are on legs or a pedestal, raising the firebox even more.  If I could do it all again, I'd probably add 4" to that to raise them up even higher.  Convenience and comfort of loading/operation (minimizing bending over) is why I'm saying this.  Rick


----------



## BrotherBart (Mar 6, 2014)

Most houses we looked at had fireplace hearths the same height as the one we ended up with. Three courses of brick that gives a nine inch height. With carpet about six and a half inches ends up above the carpet and pad. Which was handy when I had to pull the old stove and install the new one since the lift on my pallet jack is six inches. 

With the six inches of hearth height and the six inch legs on the 30-NC it is perfect. Both for these old legs and knees when loading and for putting the fire view just right from anywhere in the room.


----------

